
The $329 iPad could be just the thing for the education market - artsandsci
http://www.macworld.com/article/3183270/ipad/the-329-ipad-could-be-just-the-thing-for-the-education-market.html
======
joezydeco
Unless there's a solid competitor to Google Docs buried in the next release of
iWork/Pages/whatever it's called now, it seems unlikely.

My school district switched to Chromebooks not just because of the slightly
cheaper hardware with a keyboard. The students can work everywhere/anywhere
with a single login, and collaborate in realtime on documents with their
teachers and with others. And it even runs on the desktop PCs sitting around
gathering dust, as long as it can run a recent browser.

------
mtgx
I don't think this is the first time Apple has sold a $329 iPad for the
education market, though? And even if it is, I doubt $70 will make the
difference to turn it into a huge success compared to previous attempts.

